# PDA?



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Could someone who is presently, or has ever been in love please explain public  displays of affection to me. Everyone seems to agree that they're incredibly  obnoxious and irritating, but the minute they fall in love they turn around and  do it themselves. What is it about being in love that makes people feel the need  to parade it around like the rest of the world actually wants to see it, this makes no  sense to me :[ .

Also I didn't put this in rants because I'm not angry, I'm merely perplexed.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 12, 2008)

Love makes everything else seem less significant (including logic unfortunately). You become a slave to your emotions. It's a disease.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2008)

Jealousy is a terrible thing


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 12, 2008)

PDAs when you are single are annoying because you are single. PDAs when you are in love are awesome because you are in love and can be with that person... Also, it's nice to know they aren't afraid to let other people see how they feel about you. They don't always try and shove it in people's faces...

However, excessive PDAs are gross. There are two couples in my year who take it too far, one in particular spend all their time in the common room pushed up against walls snogging the faces off of each other. Not good to see >..<


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

My true PDA's are for one person on here, and one person only. All others are just joking about. Unfortunately, these may make me seem like a sex/love obsessed git, which is half true. I'm in love with someone, and nobody saying against it will stop me from showing that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 12, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> PDAs when you are single are annoying because you are single. PDAs when you are in love are awesome because you are in love and can be with that person... Also, it's nice to know they aren't afraid to let other people see how they feel about you. They don't always try and shove it in people's faces...
> 
> However, excessive PDAs are gross. There are two couples in my year who take it too far, one in particular spend all their time in the common room pushed up against walls snogging the faces off of each other. Not good to see >..<



i know what you mean... we had a couple in our year as well, they did the same thing... that plus they were two pretty... gross persons to say the least >.> made it even more awkward...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> PDAs when you are single are annoying because you are single. PDAs when you are in love are awesome because you are in love and can be with that person... Also, it's nice to know they aren't afraid to let other people see how they feel about you. They don't always try and shove it in people's faces...
> 
> However, excessive PDAs are gross. There are two couples in my year who take it too far, one in particular spend all their time in the common room pushed up against walls snogging the faces off of each other. Not good to see >..<



I should probably make it clear that I'm talking more about excessive PDAs, although I don't even understand the mild ones to be honest.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I should probably make it clear that I'm talking more about excessive PDAs, although I don't even understand the mild ones to be honest.


 

*hug* *stab* :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 12, 2008)

I do not know.  Honestly, I'm embarassed by PDAs (I mean, when I'm part of the couple in question); I get really self conscious...but maybe it wouldn't bother me if I was part of a heterosexual couple, I don't know.  Maybe I'm just old fashioned in my belief that anything beyond holding hands should be kept to yourself.  >>  Darn kids today.

...And I'm referring to IRL, I mean.  Online, who really cares.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol Nylak, I saw you had psoted here and thought you were here to threaten me with you tools again...


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *hug* *stab* :3



 .



Nylak said:


> I do not know. Honestly, I'm embarassed by PDAs (I mean, when I'm part of the couple in question); I get really self conscious...but maybe it wouldn't bother me if I was part of a heterosexual couple, I don't know. Maybe I'm just old fashioned in my belief that anything beyond holding hands should be kept to yourself. >> Darn kids today.
> 
> ...And I'm referring to IRL, I mean.  Online, who really cares.



I find I'm just as uncomfortable with it when I'm with a girl as I am with a  guy. Kissing someone in public on the few occasions that I have has always been  really weird for me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


>


 

d:


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

[whine]
I'm really apprehensive towards physical contact so PDA would be like hammering a nail in my own hand ;/

But no one loves me either way, so it doesn't matter
[/whine]


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh doesn't it?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> d:



Oi! Put that away :[ .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol :3


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a bit embarrassed, like Nylak, to do any PDA with my bf in public, but maybe it's just because we're both males.

Whatever, I don't mind when others share a quick smooch or hug. Anything past that: _why_. I wouldn't want to display that in front of others, that's stuff to enjoy privately.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh doesn't it?



No, it doesn't


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Aden said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed, like Nylak, to do any PDA with my bf in public, but maybe it's just because we're both males.



Tbh, I don't think it's your fault that you don't show it in public, it's more to do with the public's and the press's view on homosexuality.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 12, 2008)

If your in love your not going to NOT do it just becuase someperson gets irritated by it. It is a dsiplay of your affection for your SA.

You can take it to far, I mean if someone is trying to talk to you and you SA comes over and starts snogging you midsentence....or if you start humping in public right infront of everyone...yeah


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2008)

Same thoughts as Aden, and for the same reasons.  A hug or a kiss, that's fine, but full on gropage and face time, that's a no no.  I'm a rather reserved person in public anyway, affection is really only for you and your significant other, not some random stranger in the street or the mall.


----------



## Monak (Dec 12, 2008)

I am kinda odd when it comes to PDA.  I have a hard time kissing and holding hands , but I have no problem making love to my mate in public place (camping , the beach , the car , and so on)


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 12, 2008)

I afraid I don't understand the draw of having sex with a Palm Pilot.


----------



## Monak (Dec 12, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> I afraid I don't understand the draw of having sex with a Palm Pilot.



The stylus works wonders on the prostate..............


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> The stylus works wonders on the prostate..............


But it's to small


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> I afraid I don't understand the draw of having sex with a Palm Pilot.



I think it's a complex. The ports are so small, you know...


----------



## Monak (Dec 12, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> But it's to small



Haven't you ever heard the expression , Its not the size of your stylus , its how you use it.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> Haven't you ever heard the expression , Its not the size of your stylus , its how you use it.



http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/article/672/672422/blog-images-20060317104328623-000.jpg

Indeed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't had sex with my Palm Tungsten C.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I haven't had sex with my Palm Tungsten C.



Yet.

You know it wants you.  That Palm Tungsten C wants to organize and e-mail and schedule with you ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Well it can't because the router's set to WPA encryption, and the Palm Tungsten C (despite it's Â£400 price tag at the time) cannot handle it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Could someone who is presently, or has ever been in love please explain public  displays of affection to me.



They like to show the world how happy they are, and also rub it in the face of people who are lonely. It's a pride thing or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Could someone who is presently, or has ever been in love please explain public  displays of affection to me. Everyone seems to agree that they're incredibly  obnoxious and irritating, but the minute they fall in love they turn around and  do it themselves. What is it about being in love that makes people feel the need  to parade it around like the rest of the world actually wants to see it, this makes no  sense to me :[ .
> 
> Also I didn't put this in rants because I'm not angry, I'm merely perplexed.



Let me show you~


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> Haven't you ever heard the expression , Its not the size of your stylus , its how you use it.



Yeah...but what if you lose it?


----------



## Azure (Dec 13, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Yeah...but what if you lose it?


Then you'd better go look for it! Better question, what if someone finds it before you do?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 13, 2008)

Attention whoring.

That's it...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Yeah...but what if you lose it?



Then you lost your v..................................................egetables.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, let me see if i can clearly explain.

PDA isn't SUPPOSE to be about jealous single people ,homo or hetro sexuality ,or anything like that. There are some things that are inappropriate in public. Kissing and holding hands is fine ,but when you start sucking face in public that's going too far.

A person that points you out ,or has the power to do something might bust you for their own personal reasons, depending on what you're doing. You can complain if you were just holding hands ,or maybe a peck on the cheek. If you're all out slobbing on each other THAT'S where PDA needs to step in. Not everyone wants to see that sort of thing. Not everyone has self control.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

Personally, I think PDA is a good thing, since the two of them are showing each other that they are not afraid for people to know they love each other. *points at user title* And that's the truth.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2008)

What does snow have to do with anything?

. . .

Oh, that one guy, right.  Who cares about him?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What does snow have to do with anything?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Oh, that one guy, right.  Who cares about him?



I do, I care deeply for him, so fuck off.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 13, 2008)

I hold hands, and give peck on the cheek and cuddle in public...but thats it...I have done more before, but only once and that was...well emotioned get the better sometimes.

However, me + friends + hyper= a LOT of messing around.. 

Watching PDA REALLY sucks when its your ex best friend and your ex boyfriend....s


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

PDA is fucking disgusting.  I don't care what you say.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 14, 2008)

I've seen lesbians doing PDA at my school... 

talk about gross.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I've seen lesbians doing PDA at my school...
> 
> talk about gross.


Are we talking fat fucking nasty dykes, or equally disgusting airheaded cheerleader twits who do it just to make the men around them miserable? Either way, still disgusting.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 14, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Are we talking fat fucking nasty dykes, or equally disgusting airheaded cheerleader twits who do it just to make the men around them miserable? Either way, still disgusting.


 
How about a fucking fat, nasty dyke making out with a socially unacceptable, anorexic cheerleader?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 14, 2008)

How can you say that Lemur?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> socially unacceptable, anorexic cheerleader?



I never knew those adjectives could go with that noun.

Other than anorexic.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 14, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I never knew those adjectives could go with that noun.
> 
> Other than anorexic.


 
I think I accidentally put a comma there.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I think I accidentally put a comma there.



OIC...kinda.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How can you say that Lemur?


Easily.  Remember, I love the cock. And I hate the unreasonably popular.


PriestRevan said:


> How about a fucking fat, nasty dyke making out with a socially unacceptable, anorexic cheerleader?


*Headshot*


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

When I was single I hated that kind of stuff. Part of it was jealously, but not all of it. 

Now that I'm not....I still hate it. Honestly, holding hands and hugging is just fine (its hard to help that kind of thing anyway when you're in a relationship). I'm pretty shy and reserved in public places, so I'd actually be embarrassed if I was doing something more than just hugging and stuff. I think excessive PDA is rather impolite and selfish. Sorta like belching in public without saying excuse me or something.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> When I was single I hated that kind of stuff. Part of it was jealously, but not all of it.
> 
> Now that I'm not....I still hate it. Honestly, holding hands and hugging is just fine (its hard to help that kind of thing anyway when you're in a relationship). I'm pretty shy and reserved in public places, so I'd actually be embarrassed if I was doing something more than just hugging and stuff. I think excessive PDA is rather impolite and selfish. Sorta like belching in public without saying excuse me or something.



I agree with this.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the main problem with "PDA" isn't that PDA is a problem, it's just that single, lonely, jealous people love throwing fits about it. Sure, a couple that's groping and slobbering all over each other while you're trying to eat lunch or something can be pretty gross, but all of that hard-core making out doesn't really happen all that often aside from the interiors of highschools. I've rarely, if ever, seen anybody do anything like that anywhere else.

Yet still people snap at you and yank you away from your partner if you're just holding hands, giving a hug for longer then 2 seconds, or giving each other a quick peck on the lips. And.. I think that's pretty unfair. If I'm not leaning my half-naked body on you and splashing you with saliva, then I'm not impeding on your freedom. It's pretty easy to turn away and not look if hugs and hand-holding make you sick. But it's definitely impeding on my freedom when I have to treat my boyfriend like he's a stranger. 

Sorry single people, get over it?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think the main problem with "PDA" isn't that PDA is a problem, it's just that single, lonely, jealous people love throwing fits about it. Sure, a couple that's groping and slobbering all over each other while you're trying to eat lunch or something can be pretty gross, but all of that hard-core making out doesn't really happen all that often aside from the interiors of highschools. I've rarely, if ever, seen anybody do anything like that anywhere else.
> 
> Yet still people snap at you and yank you away from your partner if you're just holding hands, giving a hug for longer then 2 seconds, or giving each other a quick peck on the lips. And.. I think that's pretty unfair. If I'm not *leaning my half-naked body on you and splashing you with saliva*, then I'm not impeding on your freedom. It's pretty easy to turn away and not look if hugs and hand-holding make you sick. But it's definitely impeding on my freedom when I have to treat my boyfriend like he's a stranger.
> 
> Sorry single people, get over it?



The mental image I got from that terrifies me D: , also the obnoxious stuff is what I meant, I should have  made that clear.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think the main problem with "PDA" isn't that PDA is a problem, it's just that single, lonely, jealous people love throwing fits about it. Sure, a couple that's groping and slobbering all over each other while you're trying to eat lunch or something can be pretty gross, but all of that hard-core making out doesn't really happen all that often aside from the interiors of highschools. I've rarely, if ever, seen anybody do anything like that anywhere else.
> 
> Yet still people snap at you and yank you away from your partner if you're just holding hands, giving a hug for longer then 2 seconds, or giving each other a quick peck on the lips. And.. I think that's pretty unfair. If I'm not leaning my half-naked body on you and splashing you with saliva, then I'm not impeding on your freedom. It's pretty easy to turn away and not look if hugs and hand-holding make you sick. But it's definitely impeding on my freedom when I have to treat my boyfriend like he's a stranger.
> 
> Sorry single people, get over it?


Clearly you've not been reading the thread. Regular stuff is fine, it's the excessive stuff that is offensive.  And I see it more frequently then I care to mention.  Let's just say, WalMart is a prime candidate for this to be happening, as it's the only interesting place in town for anybody to hang out, thus, it's full of high schoolers. You do the rest of the math. I'm in there trying to buy some food, and Jack and Jill Hornypants are dry humping in the dairy section.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I'm in there trying to buy some food, and Jack and Jill Hornypants are dry humping in the dairy section.



It's not like they get much privacy in their family's trailer.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, if you aren't violating public decency, disturbing the peace, or getting in my way, go at it. For me, that stops at touching your partner's genitals. Kiss, hug, and hold hands all you want (it's actually kind of sweet and endearing), but the second you start fondling them expect something like this:



LemurBoi said:


> I'm in there trying to buy some food, and Jack and Jill Hornypants are dry humping in the dairy section.



One of three options at this point:

1) Roll up on them make a creepy comment, such as:
"Oh man, this is _way_ better than that Asian teen porno I have back home."

2) Stare at them with wide eyes and an innocent grin on your face.

3) Get uncomfortably close and start rubbing yourself. If you have any friends with you, they can start rubbing you, too (and vice versa). Nothing like an impromptu amateur porno in the produce section of Wal-mart.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> 3) Get uncomfortably close and start rubbing yourself. If you have any friends with you, they can start rubbing you, too (and vice versa). Nothing like an impromptu amateur porno in the produce section of Wal-mart.



And as anyone who has been to Wal-mart enough times knows, this kind of sequence of events is not without precedent.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> One of three options at this point:
> 
> 1) Roll up on them make a creepy comment, such as:
> "Oh man, this is _way_ better than that Asian teen porno I have back home."
> ...


I think I'll do a variation of 1 and 3.  I shall procure a watermelon from the produce section, and remove to a spot near where the perpetrators are stationed. I will then proceed to rub the watermelon on my crotch, while speaking aloud things like "Oh baby", or "Who's my dirty seedless bitch" or even, "Now I know why the blacks love you so much". I will then begin to wall bang the shit out of it, in a pantomime way. I just need someone to be the camera man.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I think I'll do a variation of 1 and 3.  I shall procure a watermelon from the produce section, and remove to a spot near where the perpetrators are stationed. I will then proceed to rub the watermelon on my crotch, while speaking aloud things like "Oh baby", or "Who's my dirty seedless bitch" or even, "Now I know why the blacks love you so much". I will then begin to wall bang the shit out of it, in a pantomime way. I just need someone to be the camera man.


I lol'd.

God damn, you still have it.

For added effect, put a bag over one end.


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2008)

they aren't parading it around for everyone else to see.

they are displaying affection because they love each other, that is just what you do when you are in love, you just do with what you feel. 

it's quite perplexing untill you feel it for yourself.


----------



## Azure (Dec 15, 2008)

Jack said:


> they aren't parading it around for everyone else to see.
> 
> they are displaying affection because they love each other, that is just what you do when you are in love, you just do with what you feel.
> 
> it's quite perplexing untill you feel it for yourself.


This excuses nothing.  That's like saying it was OK for Hitler to kill the Jews because he was in love with that particular activity.

Also, Oidhche, I think that accessorizing it with Mr. Potato Head parts is even classier.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 15, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> I think I'll do a variation of 1 and 3. I shall procure a watermelon from the produce section, and remove to a spot near where the perpetrators are stationed. I will then proceed to rub the watermelon on my crotch, while speaking aloud things like "Oh baby", or "Who's my dirty seedless bitch" or even, "Now I know why the blacks love you so much". I will then begin to wall bang the shit out of it, in a pantomime way. I just need someone to be the camera man.


 
Most likely the best post ever.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 15, 2008)

I will hug, hold hands, and give my girlfriend kisses when we're in public. Not like, obsessively - just an occassional peck, if I feel the urge.

If this is "shoving it in people's faces" then people need to get a life; they're obviously too obsessed with staring at other people.  If you mean people who are obsessed and make out, and such for like long periods of time, yeah, that's disturbing...but still, I don't watch them.

Not to be mean, but I think anyone so disturbed by simple PDA are jealous; why else obsess over something that has nothing to do with you? I never really even notice if couples do this, much less worry about it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 15, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> I will hug, hold hands, and give my girlfriend kisses when we're in public. Not like, obsessively - just an occassional peck, if I feel the urge.
> 
> If this is "shoving it in people's faces" then people need to get a life; they're obviously too obsessed with staring at other people. If you mean people who are obsessed and make out, and such for like long periods of time, yeah, that's disturbing...but still, I don't watch them.
> 
> _Not to be mean, but I think anyone so disturbed by simple PDA are jealous; why else obsess over something that has nothing to do with you? I never really even notice if couples do this, much less worry about it_.


 
Psh, come to my town and you'll notice. These fuckers aren't just making out, they're basically having public sex.


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Easy, they don't care that they are showing it.  It's not a statement to others, it just feels good.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Easy, they don't care that they are showing it. It's not a statement to others, it just feels good.



So if I feel like sticking needles through my skin in public I should be allowed to just because it feels good?


----------



## Takun (Dec 15, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> So if I feel like sticking needles through my skin in public I should be allowed to just because it feels good?



Not only should you be allowed, you can.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2008)

LoboRoo said:


> I will hug, hold hands, and give my girlfriend kisses when we're in public. Not like, obsessively - just an occassional peck, if I feel the urge.
> 
> If this is "shoving it in people's faces" then people need to get a life; they're obviously too obsessed with staring at other people.  If you mean people who are obsessed and make out, and such for like long periods of time, yeah, that's disturbing...but still, I don't watch them.
> 
> Not to be mean, but I think anyone so disturbed by simple PDA are jealous; why else obsess over something that has nothing to do with you? I never really even notice if couples do this, much less worry about it.



Holy shit, Lobo, it's been awhile. o..o


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate PDAs, even when I'm in a relationship.

I refuse to kiss a guy in public. I just find it embarassing. I'll hug. I'll snuggle. That's it.

This of course caused a pretty good break up when there were one or two boyfriends of mine that didn't know the meaning of "boundaries"

>( Ick.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 15, 2008)

I see the average PDA about 12 times every ten minutes...it's unbearable.

Then again I'm single, and always will be.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Not only should you be allowed, you can.



Lol, I should try it next to a couple making out and see who gets more attention, maybe people will think I'm a street performer and give me change  .


----------



## alicewater (Dec 15, 2008)

To me acceptable PDA is hand holding, a small hug, or even a quick kiss. (I sometimes find this sweet even when I was single or now when I'm not on my monthly bitch week) But when one or both people are suddenly trying to eat the other persons face off, grabbing there ass, or sticking there hand down each others pants! Then it unacceptable.

I have someone in my life, sure he feels that intimacy should be done manly in private, but will on occasion hug of give me a quick kiss, because it's not accessive and we are not throwing our feelings for each other in other peoples faces.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

tbh if i walked outside right now and saw 2 ppl fucking in my front yard showing off PDA i wouldnt care.. sex is just sex.. -.- i mean common seriously.. if i walked in a house and everyone of yall where having a orgy i would prolly just go get a glass of milk and a cookie and attempt to turn on the discovry channel or some dumb shit XD.. i dont get why ppl get so pissy over wene someone even kisses in public.. its their life.. o well who cares..
tbh.. if someone kissing or holding hands with their significant other offends you.. go shoot yourself you dumbass prick. ^.^ tata *kissies everyone*


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think the main problem with "PDA" isn't that PDA is a problem, it's just that single, lonely, jealous people love throwing fits about it. Sure, a couple that's groping and slobbering all over each other while you're trying to eat lunch or something can be pretty gross, but all of that hard-core making out doesn't really happen all that often aside from the interiors of highschools. I've rarely, if ever, seen anybody do anything like that anywhere else.
> 
> Yet still people snap at you and yank you away from your partner if you're just holding hands, giving a hug for longer then 2 seconds, or giving each other a quick peck on the lips. And.. I think that's pretty unfair. If I'm not leaning my half-naked body on you and splashing you with saliva, then I'm not impeding on your freedom. It's pretty easy to turn away and not look if hugs and hand-holding make you sick. But it's definitely impeding on my freedom when I have to treat my boyfriend like he's a stranger.
> 
> Sorry single people, get over it?



why not just not treat your love like a stranger and say fuckit and do whatever? dont let single ppl stop you from showing love or affection. *has fucked on sidewalks~* if it offends them then they can go shoot themselves amiright? fuck laws and fuck ppl Love all the way ^.^



alicewater said:


> To me acceptable PDA is hand holding, a small hug, or even a quick kiss. (I sometimes find this sweet even when I was single or now when I'm not on my monthly bitch week) But when one or both people are suddenly trying to eat the other persons face off, grabbing there ass, or sticking there hand down each others pants! Then it unacceptable.
> 
> I have someone in my life, sure he feels that intimacy should be done manly in private, but will on occasion hug of give me a quick kiss, because it's not accessive and we are not throwing our feelings for each other in other peoples faces.



? i think the reason most ppl get hardcore in public is either A.they dont give a fuck. B.they dont relize it. or C.they just like to piss douchbages off..
  *quote(I sometimes find this sweet even when I was single or now when I'm not on my monthly bitch week)*quote*  using your PMS as a reason to bitch is weak >.> go get shot in the pelvis a few times then you can bitch all you want..


----------



## alicewater (Dec 16, 2008)

> using your PMS as a reason to bitch is weak >.> go get shot in the pelvis a few times then you can bitch all you want..


 
Obviously you didn't get the point of what I said. I said I find it sweet when people show little sign's of affection to each other. It says that they care for one another.

And don't you even think of telling me not to let my "PMS" and hormones that are beyond my control get in the way of how I feel sometimes. How about you spend about a week feeling your insides feel like they're imploding on you. Piss blood. Feel parts of your body cramp that you were not a ware that could cramp! And then tell me I don't have a right to bitch one week out of a month!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> *has fucked on sidewalks~*


 
That's fucking disgusting. You just prove the point on why I, and many other people in this thread, hate PDA's.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

alicewater said:


> Obviously you didn't get the point of what I said. I said I find it sweet when people show little sign's of affection to each other. It says that they care for one another.
> 
> And don't you even think of telling me not to let my "PMS" and hormones that are beyond my control get in the way of how I feel sometimes. How about you spend about a week feeling your insides feel like they're imploding on you. Piss blood. Feel parts of your body cramp that you were not a ware that could cramp! And then tell me I don't have a right to bitch once a week!



yeah there r worse things that happen to ppl everyday than just a pms ^.^


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> That's fucking disgusting. You just prove the point on why I, and many other people in this thread, hate PDA's.



good ^.^ i hope it pisses you off *kissies*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> good ^.^ i hope it pisses you off *kissies*


 
No, I'm just pissed off right now for other reasons. 

But honestly, fucking in public like that, as much of a _creepy _thrill as it may be, is just disgusting. 

Nobody but you wants to see your mate... _dripping _from the anus... try not to think about that too much guys...


----------



## alicewater (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> yeah there r worse things that happen to ppl everyday than just a pms ^.^


 

Yeah like pissing off the wrong female and... no wait that just happened along with your continual failure to satisfy another human sexually.^_^


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

alicewater said:


> Yeah like pissing off the wrong female and... no wait that just happened along with your continual failure to satisfy another human sexually.^_^


  whats sad is that dont phase me lass. nice try .. btw i dont care who i piss off. long as i get to see that my words *wich mean nothing* piss some idiot "who dont understands words r just words" i get to laugh "because ppl amuse me wene they r pissed off over the small shit and ignore the worst and cruel things going on to the innocent and less fortunate. ^.^ tata


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> whats sad is that dont phase me lass. nice try .. btw i dont care who i piss off. long as i get to see that my words *wich mean nothing* piss some idiot "who dont understands words r just words" i get to laugh "because ppl amuse me wene they r pissed off over the small shit and ignore the *worst and cruel things going on to the innocent and less fortunate.* ^.^ tata


 
They deserve it.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> They deserve it.


heh. some do.. but a innocent child does not deserve to be tormented and tourtured. if you ever look aorund and stp to think "hey.. why is it everyday ppl die unaturally in the hands of some sick basterd?" "why must men and wemon see the falling of love." "why must the wars of greed turn once respecting ppl into killing machines?" .. tell me mate.. if someone who is wounded comes to you will you heal them? if a child who is getting beaten and hurt crys for help would you stop it? adults who put themselves and get karma deserve punishment.. but not the innocent or rightious...

 its amazing how ppl complain about the water leaking..or im on my pms.. or how they lost a lottery.. wene they could be walking the streets if iraq with bodies littering the streets as wemon and children die and suffer..

then agine im just ranting ^.^ fuckit.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> heh. some do.. but a innocent child does not deserve to be tormented and tourtured. if you ever look aorund and stp to think "hey.. why is it everyday ppl die unaturally in the hands of some sick basterd?" "why must men and wemon see the falling of love." "why must the wars of greed turn once respecting ppl into killing machines?" .. tell me mate.. if someone who is wounded comes to you will you heal them? if a child who is getting beaten and hurt crys for help would you stop it? adults who put themselves and get karma deserve punishment.. but not the innocent or rightious...
> 
> its amazing how ppl complain about the water leaking..or im on my pms.. or how they lost a lottery.. wene they could be walking the streets if iraq with bodies littering the streets as wemon and children die and suffer..
> 
> then agine im just ranting ^.^ fuckit.


 
The innocent deserve their punishment... for the future acts of evil they will commit.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> The innocent deserve their punishment... for the future acts of evil they will commit.



how is one to do something deserving of ungodly torment wene they yet to commit a crime? you must commit the crime..and before forgivness be punished... the innocent grow up to be just like those who hurt them 90% of the time.. i really dont see you point lad


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> how is one to do something deserving of ungodly torment wene they yet to commit a crime? you must commit the crime..and before forgivness be punished... the innocent grow up to be just like those who hurt them 90% of the time.. i really dont see you point lad


 
I just like death and destruction, personally. Mass genocide doesn't bother me. 


But, hell, it's not unlike me to hear stories of black families beatin' their kids for even _thinking_ of back-talking. They didn't do anything, but they still got beat. Lol.

/extremely off-topic


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

Once again I missed out on some fun, but this little piece entertained me but I'm a bit too late.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I just like death and destruction, personally. Mass genocide doesn't bother me.
> 
> 
> But, hell, it's not unlike me to hear stories of black families beatin' their kids for even _thinking_ of back-talking. They didn't do anything, but they still got beat. Lol.
> ...



yeah this is off topic.. >.> but hey on one part ill admit itll take a mass genocide to make the world straighten the fuck up XD anyways *kissies* PDA= freedom to fuck on curbs yay


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> yeah this is off topic.. >.> but hey on one part ill admit itll take a mass genocide to make the world straighten the fuck up XD anyways **kissies** PDA= freedom to fuck on curbs yay


 
Gross.

Also, that's called "public indecency".


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Gross.
> 
> Also, that's called "public indecency".



XD meh. to each ther own mate. its time to eat cookies XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> XD meh. to each ther own mate. its time to eat cookies XD


 
When you get caught one day, fucking your _mate_ in the ass, I really hope you think about what we said here.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> When you get caught one day, fucking your _mate_ in the ass, I really hope you think about what we said here.



 i will and ill just think onto how much we r both enjoying ourselves as ppl look at us like animales ^.^ *omnomnom*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> i will and ill just think onto how much we r both enjoying ourselves as ppl look at us like animales ^.^ *omnomnom*


 
And people ask me why I hate furries.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> And people ask me why I hate furries.



omnomnom i wanna yiff with joo on broadstreets omnom


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> This excuses nothing.  That's like saying it was OK for Hitler to kill the Jews because he was in love with that particular activity.
> 
> Also, Oidhche, I think that accessorizing it with Mr. Potato Head parts is even classier.



wow dude, do you not see the extent of the gap between these subjects.
were talking about loving a person.
you're talking about a holocaust.

are you just looking for an argument.
that or you've never been loved, or you've been heart broken. 
take note, no one else seemed to want to argue with me. Just you, why's that?


----------



## alicewater (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> omnomnom i wanna yiff with joo on broadstreets omnom


 
Wow, desprate for attention much there, lad.


----------



## alicewater (Dec 16, 2008)

> are you just looking for an argument.
> that or you've never been loved, or you've been heart broken.
> take note no one else seemed to want to argue with me. Just you. why's that?


 

I think he's mad because daddy didn't hug him and he saw his mother working a street corner as a child... and well that would explain his yiffing on the streets fetish


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Uvaaka said:


> *has fucked on sidewalks~*



D: , never fuck on sidewalks, they're  filthy. You could get an AIDS needle stuck in your ass or something.

As I said PDA doesn't make me angry, I just don't understand it, and as for fucking in public, there's a reason why we fuck indoors. People look retarded when they screw, so we do it somewhere out of site because it's freaking embarrassing  .


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

Jack said:


> wow dude, do you not see the extent of the gap between these subjects.
> were talking about loving a person.
> you're talking about a holocaust.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's a logical fallcy, I was just finding an easy example because I didn't feel like putting forth too much effort. The real question is, can you give a better argument that the one you gave? And I like to argue, it helps me learn and grow.  Take note, there are a lot of other people in this thread with the same idea's as I, and I have been loved and never heart broken, I just really dislike extreme cases of public affection, and I see them too often.

And no, my parents did not whore me out, they didn't much care for me at all.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

alicewater said:


> Wow, desprate for attention much there, lad.


nah i just like getting on the nerves of jerkoffs ^.^


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> D: , never fuck on sidewalks, they're  filthy. You could get an AIDS needle stuck in your ass or something.
> 
> As I said PDA doesn't make me angry, I just don't understand it, and as for fucking in public, there's a reason why we fuck indoors. People look retarded when they screw, so we do it somewhere out of site because it's freaking embarrassing  .



 *will no longer fuck on a sidewalk... :x i think ill keep it in house now XD


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 16, 2008)

alicewater said:


> I think he's mad because daddy didn't hug him and he saw his mother working a street corner as a child... and well that would explain his yiffing on the streets fetish



^.^ your saying everything i want to hear.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 16, 2008)

*eat popcorn and watches the drama* for some reason this one is worse than normal *ponders*


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 16, 2008)

You reserve the right to show extreme affection in public, and I reserve the right to jerk the dick out your mouth and shout at you/pour ice water on you/blare an air horn/call the police until you're both thoroughly turned off.


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Actually, it's a logical fallcy, I was just finding an easy example because I didn't feel like putting forth too much effort. The real question is, can you give a better argument that the one you gave? And I like to argue, it helps me learn and grow.  Take note, there are a lot of other people in this thread with the same idea's as I, and I have been loved and never heart broken, I just really dislike extreme cases of public affection, and I see them too often.
> 
> And no, my parents did not whore me out, they didn't much care for me at all.



I have a friend like you, just going around arguing for fun. ok I get that.
but you see, I don't like to argue. it's not in my nature, thus I am not very good at it. and I'm glad I'm a very passive person. even though I am still going to say something back. 

so back on subject.

no I don't like to see the gross, weird things people do in extreme P.D.A. that belongs in private.

what I was saying is that people in love, they don't care what the people around them think. when they feel the moment they're not going to think about it, they'll just do it. because you don't want to pass up any of those moments.

ending conversation. if you don't get what I'm saying now then I don't care.
unless you say something that I must respond to.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

for the love of gawd...I dont mind PDA to a point. do you know how many times when I'm leaving work as a dishwasher theres at least ONE car right in front of the building...oddly shaking. Happens to always be the couple previously making out on the back patio where the kitchen staff hangs out.


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

Jack said:


> I have a friend like you, just going around arguing for fun. ok I get that.
> but you see, I don't like to argue. it's not in my nature, thus I am not very good at it. and I'm glad I'm a very passive person. even though I am still going to say something back.
> 
> so back on subject.
> ...


And that's fine, to a point.  But Love does not excuse reason.  Ever.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 16, 2008)

You don't know how many times I've ditched friends when they have been showing excessive PDA.

It's not jealousy, it's just plain fucking disgusting.

There is seriously a limit to how much affection you can show before it comes indecent and *rude*.



LemurBoi said:


> And that's fine, to a point.  But Love does not excuse reason.  Ever.



This.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 16, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> And that's fine, to a point.  But Love does not excuse reason.  Ever.




...... uh-huh


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 16, 2008)

I concur with Magikian, I don't care if couples hug or hold hands or hell, pecking on the cheek ain't even an issue here!

But god when we talk making out gropey grope grope HAND DOWN PANTS shit...JUST NO. I will personally bring a bucket of ice water to give them a nice cold shower. That shit makes me DAMN uncomfortable and it's gross to witness.

Of course everyday in the halls I'm probably stopped by some couple shoving their tongues down each others' throats and then glaring at me when I just walk right through them and break them up. Rude sauce to you too!


----------



## Magikian (Dec 16, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> f course everyday in the halls I'm probably stopped by some couple shoving their tongues down each others' throats and then glaring at me when I just walk right through them and break them up. Rude sauce to you too!



Same kinda thing happened to me. When I am are hanging out with a friend and his girl, and they start making out, then I ditch 'em for another friend i saw at the same place, then when I see friend A again, he's all like 'The fuck? Why'd you ditch me, asshole?'


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never been in love with another person. I have been asked out several times but the answer has always been the same....for personal reasons I will not divulge here. So I cannot say why people do excessive PDA's.

PDA's are fine with me, so long as they do not lead to an obsession with each other where all friends are ignored/pushed away, and they don't get in the way of either individual functioning around or in a group. 

When your public showing of affection turns to a "Me, me me" mentality, that is enough. Don't become so pathetic that your friends have to leave you because when they are around you they feel like invisible rocks. People who get so caught up in their emotions that can lead to PDA's can end up hurting their friends by making them feel as though all that time put into a good friendship is wasted.

It is one thing if you want a kiss or a hug. When you are so blinded that when your girl-friend or boyfriend is working with a hot glue gun and you want to throw yourself into his or her lap, and get touch, hug, kiss attention, you've got a problem. I know that is an extreme example but people will do that.

To me that is the bottom line. It's not a matter of "it's gross". It's a matter of what it can lead to when it goes extreme. It can make people uncomfortable when it becomes an every day, every time we get together thing. Then again, how would you feel if your best friend treats you like an invisible rock every time you are with said person because your best friend is too busy with excessive PDA's with his or her lover. Of course it will get uncomfortable.

I guess that is just me. I don't like feeling like I'm a rock. So I don't like seeing it when people do it to other people, to friends. Learn to tame your emotions. Do excess PDA's on your own time. When you are with a group, stop snogging each other....stop demanding that when one is in the middle of something they stop everything because you are pathetic attention whore.


----------



## Absinthe (Dec 16, 2008)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> You reserve the right to show extreme affection in public, and I reserve the right to jerk the dick out your mouth and shout at you/pour ice water on you/blare an air horn/call the police until you're both thoroughly turned off.



Just about my answer on the subject. 

The term "Get a room" isn't always just a casual comment.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 16, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> ...... uh-huh



If you really believe that, you are pathetic.


----------



## Jack (Dec 16, 2008)

aren't the people here so kind, and with knowledge of life's little tweaks so abundant.


----------



## Azure (Dec 16, 2008)

Jack said:


> aren't the people here so kind, and with knowledge of life's little tweaks so abundant.


When you've lived as odd and terrible a life as I have, it's to be expected. Take it from someone who is probably a decade older than you.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Magikian said:


> If you really believe that, you are pathetic.



Which do you mean Magikian, that it does or that it doesn't?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Which do you mean Magikian, that it does or that it doesn't?



doesn't, I think ws the intended meaning. 

and sorry, I didn't mean to actually get involved in this discussion.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Which do you mean Magikian, that it does or that it doesn't?



I mean that it sure as hell isn't an excuse.

I had a great analogy earlier, but I forgot it. :C


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I mean that it sure as hell isn't an excuse.
> 
> I had a great analogy earlier, but I forgot it. :C



I agree :] .


----------



## Jack (Dec 17, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> When you've lived as odd and terrible a life as I have, it's to be expected. Take it from someone who is probably a decade older than you.



ok firstly that was not targeted at you.

secondly experiance is aquired knowalge, age is just the amount of time you have had to aquire it. so don't say age has anything to do with wisdom or experiance, because you can't really back that up. I was raised by a bunch of preachy elderly people telling me their experiances and lessons. I have aquired alot from them in a short amount of time, not to mention my own personal experiances.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 17, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I agree :] .



Good man.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 17, 2008)

This topic is still alive...?


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2008)

Jack said:


> ok firstly that was not targeted at you.
> 
> secondly experiance is aquired knowalge, age is just the amount of time you have had to aquire it. so don't say age has anything to do with wisdom or experiance, because you can't really back that up. I was raised by a bunch of preachy elderly people telling me their experiances and lessons. I have aquired alot from them in a short amount of time, not to mention my own personal experiances.


First you say age is the amount of time you have to acquire experience, and then you say that age is completely unrelated to experience?  WAT.

And having people tell you things is not the same as living them.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 17, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> First you say age is the amount of time you have to acquire experience, and then you say that age is completely unrelated to experience?  WAT.



You know, I often find that age and worldly experience correlate well, but not perfectly.




LemurBoi said:


> And having people tell you things is not the same as living them.



Very true. One tends to be a little more substantial than the other.


----------



## Azure (Dec 17, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You know, I often find that age and worldly experience correlate well, but not perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but still, probability runs pretty constant that the older one is, the more experience there is to be gathered. As far as the other, you're right, living it is more substantial then being told of it, but advice is rarely without value, and can shield us from some of the more deadly pit falls.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

PDA= ok to a extent. *points at Uvaaka and his past post* dude you should be a anarchist XD from what i dig up on your post you just like to try and get ppl pissed to prove a point that words mean nothing... shouldnt you do something better with your time.. like go kill someone? now then back to the topic.. PDA has levels of okness ... but once you start the foreplay it really needs to stop :/ like seriously..


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah, tc...I recall the simpler time when I once had the same mindset as yourself. One day you will understand.


----------



## Jack (Dec 18, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> First you say age is the amount of time you have to acquire experience, and then you say that age is completely unrelated to experience?  WAT.
> 
> And having people tell you things is not the same as living them.



my weird wording is not the point. 
the point is that you understand that age is not a limiting factor.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm guessing anyone who hates PDA hates my signature completely.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm guessing anyone who hates PDA hates my signature completely.



Mostly I just hate you.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm guessing anyone who hates PDA hates my signature completely.



You have a death wish


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mostly I just hate you.



No you don't.



szopaw said:


> You have a death wish



Do I? I was not aware of this, time to up my medication.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm guessing anyone who hates PDA hates my signature completely.



I find it INSANLY cute xD and, in fact, I'm going to steal your idea!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm flattered, thank you! :3


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm flattered, thank you! :3


 I've got nothing better to do durring photography tomarrow anyways xD
(free photoshop ftw)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, you have photography lessons? I'm all self taught...


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Damn, you have photography lessons? I'm all self taught...


 it pays to go to a well-funded high school xD


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

we have photography at my school, but all the emos joined so i didnt.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't let the people associating themselves with something you enjoy stop you from enjoying it yourself.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Don't let the people associating themselves with something you enjoy stop you from enjoying it yourself.


i dont have a SLR anyway i only have a hdv camera, i wish there was a film course at my school >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Meh, I have a DSLR, an SLR, a video camera and a pas camera.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, stop ripping on my boyfriend. You wouldn't see me doing it to you, so fuck off doing it to me you pious twat.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Honestly, hate just isn't strong enough of a word.
> 
> And I hate your boyfriend, too.



I cried


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 18, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I cried



Aww, here's my shoulder  xxx <3 I'm not on YIM :'(


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah PDA does annoy me to an extent, but i just ignore it, especially when people are sucking other peoples faces off in the middle of the town centre (mabey im jealous? )


----------



## Azure (Dec 18, 2008)

Epic LULZ David, I do believe he called you a pious twat.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 18, 2008)

*pulls out trust popcorn bucket* *stares intently*


----------



## Azure (Dec 18, 2008)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> *pulls out trust popcorn bucket* *stares intently*


STOP EATIN POPCORN IT MAKES YOU A FATTY FATTY FAT FAT!!!!1!!>!!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 18, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Dude, stop ripping on my boyfriend. You wouldn't see me doing it to you, so fuck off doing it to me you pious twat.



I wouldn't see you doing it to me because my boyfriend and I are the greatest couple ever, nothing to rip on. 8)



SnowFox said:


> I cried



8)



LemurBoi said:


> Epic LULZ David, I do believe he called you a pious twat.



*takes a bow*


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Dec 18, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> we have photography at my school, but all the emos joined so i didnt.



Don't let our awkward posture and weird hair scare you away.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Dec 18, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> STOP EATIN POPCORN IT MAKES YOU A FATTY FATTY FAT FAT!!!!1!!>!!


 I don't get fat. Go teen matabolism


----------



## Magikian (Dec 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I wouldn't see you doing it to me because my boyfriend and I are the greatest couple ever, nothing to rip on.



Your boyfr-...

You're right, David, I can't rip on you or your boyfriend.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

...*works as a dishwasher thus have to clean the back patio*
"I'm sooooo sorry for interupting you guys making out buy 'accidently' spraying ya with water"


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I wouldn't see you doing it to me because my boyfriend and I are the greatest couple ever, nothing to rip on. 8)



Not making comment to your relationship (I can understand your sentiment) you're wrong. The reason you wouldn't find me ripping on you or your boyfriend is because I don't do things like that.


----------

